# Old school audio finds



## aaron7

I'm always going to flea markets, yard sales, thrift stores, etc and looking for vintage car audio gear and I've seen a bunch of other people who do the same.

How about a sticky for found gear? Over on the video game collecting forum we have a similar stickied thread and it's quite popular 

Found these today for a grand total of $10 :laugh:

Soundstream D200 amp - Dual mono, neat!

Alpine 7263 tape deck (missing a button and knobs, volume pot is loose, prob parts radio!)

Nakamichi RD-460 - $549 list price! In awesome shape with the wires still!


----------



## Got-Four-Eights

I was at a local audio shop that has been around forever.. About 3 years ago I remember seeing an Audio Art 200ms in a glass case still new from 1995. I stopped by to check again and sure enough it was still there.. got it for $150 and its MINT. Then my addiction started...


----------



## aaron7

Today I grabbed all this for $30! Guy said it all worked fine and gave me his card so here's hoping!

All are in the standard dirty used shape but I'll shine em up 

Eclipse 5303 (no wire harness)
Kenwood KDC-135 (no wire harness)
Kenwood KDC-515S

If anyone has one of those harnesses lmk 

Also grabbed a Phoenix Gold Tantrum 200.2 amp for $10. Looked like a good basic single sub amp and I can always stash it for later!


----------



## smgreen20

Good grab on the 5303 as long as it's not locked. 

You need to pass along your deals, that PG amp is a steal at that price.


----------



## Gpgtp

Diamond D7401 for $80
Hifonics Zeus series Vii for $60
RF Power 800A4 $25
orion XTR600.4 $25
Orion Xtreme600 $10
A few more...


----------



## jcorkin

Gpgtp said:


> Diamond D7401 for $80
> Hifonics Zeus series Vii for $60
> RF Power 800A4 $25
> orion XTR600.4 $25
> Orion Xtreme600 $10
> A few more...


Now those are some good deals! i picked up a RF power [email protected] for $50 and i got a great deal, you got yours for half of that, lucky i bought a d7401 from a pawn shop for $80 about 5 years ago.


----------



## audiobaun

well...i just picked up an autotek bts 7100 for a grand total of $42 black/silver version,and even crasier..a hifonics vii gemini at a low $75


----------



## aaron7

Picked up another awesome addition to the amp wall today at the flea market for $10


----------



## smgreen20

My true first "steal" was an RF punch45 with blown fuses and an RF punch75HD working for $40 total. Later I got a nib set of RFA-54 5 1/4" RF audiophile miss for $25. I guess I have better deals finding OS RF gear.  I'm not a big RF fan, but I do like some of their OS stuff.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I never find any 'really' good deals. I think it's because I'm now jaded and I only look to buy Arc Audio CXL amps. I used to buy all sorts of Mantz amps and got some for okay prices. Nothing like the $10-60 steals you guys got though! Jesus.


----------



## Gpgtp

Just picked up an orion 425HCCA for $140.. i know its not a "steal" i guess, but i was pretty stoked!


----------



## hybridamp

Got-Four-Eights said:


> I was at a local audio shop that has been around forever.. About 3 years ago I remember seeing an Audio Art 200ms in a glass case still new from 1995. I stopped by to check again and sure enough it was still there.. got it for $150 and its MINT. Then my addiction started...


Very jealous, that thing is in beautiful condition!

I found a DEX-P1R a few years ago in the used glass case at a local dealer that had been in the shop owner's personal truck, bought it, used briefly in my TJ and then re-sold it so that someone could enjoy that deck which was mint. Was the 5th P1R I've owned; those were the days.


----------



## Catman

Too many to list. My latest was 2 BNIB Nakamichi PA200 amps.


>^..^<


----------



## aaron7

More flea market amps!

Alpine 3522 (with the wires amazingly)
Kenwood KAC-624
Rampage something
Phoenix Gold MS-275 (this thing is HEAVY! Cool looking too )

Total spent here was $50. Rampage was free


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Best I ever found (thanks to someone on this very forum!) was an ESX Audio Q475.1 and JL 10W0 for $125.










Too bad I didn't actually need it..but the profits are funding my CXL addiction so whatever.


----------



## Builtlikeatank

I had a customer pass these on to me at work a short time ago... All brand new in box!!... Open to selling all except for the CD700... that's not going anywhere...


----------



## aaron7

Four more to test (someday) found at the flea market and car swap meet today!

$40 for the four, not from the same seller. All with harnesses!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I'd trade my soul for a CD700....if I had one.


----------



## aaron7

I'd love to find a Nak CD deck!!


----------



## SaturnSL1

Bought this USA400 off a kid who told me it was garbage because it "didn't push my Kickers good" for $20. Kid had it running off of one run of 8 gauge...

















Got this at my local pawn shop for $10. Using it in my car under the front seats now.









Got this for free from a friend of mine. I use this daily on a computer power supply along with a old Pioneer headunit and some bookshelf speakers.









Got these two amps at the pawn shop as well. One is an old Lanzar in need of repair and the other is a Legacy in need of repair. Both should be cheap and somewhat easy fixes. Paid $30 for the Lanzar, more than I should have, and paid $10 for the Legacy.

















I also have gotten a few good deals on head units and wire. I've bought an Alpine CDA9855 with a fried internal amp for $5 and a brand new Sony CDX GT500 for $10.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Think I may cruise to the pawn shop later and see what else they have. They love it when I walk in because they know I'm the only person buying all the "junk" people push to the side.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Jesus, dude. $20 for a USA400?! $5 for a 9855?! I've found some good deals but that's insane!


----------



## SaturnSL1

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Jesus, dude. $20 for a USA400?! $5 for a 9855?! I've found some good deals but that's insane!


Thanks man. Some folks have a throw-away attitude, those are the folks I like to be acquainted with. The Alpine had a blown internal amp so to the dude I got it from was going to chuck it in the trash. I grabbed it up fast because who uses the H/U amp anymore? 

Powered it on and it works great. As long as the outputs work I'm happy. I need to get a new harness for it though.


----------



## aaron7

Most the time I find this stuff cheap because either it LOOKS old, IS old, or they don't know how to test it!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Lucky bastid. I'll keep looking.


----------



## SaturnSL1

aaron7 said:


> Most the time I find this stuff cheap because either it LOOKS old, IS old, or they don't know how to test it!


Yup, people talk money before they even have a chance to look at what they have lol.

The kid I got the USA400 from didn't know jack squat about amplifiers. All he knew is that it was "funny looking" because it had three power and three ground terminals. Oh, and he kept telling me how weak it was that it couldn't make his Kickers thump like his newer Kicker 750.1 amplifier.

I ain't complaining though. More condensed gold for me.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Lol. Probably my best score recently was the SI Mag V4 that I got for $75. He asked for $50+shipping and I just told him I'd send him $75 to get it down the road.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Not bad at all! Believe it or not, I've never gotten any subs for cheap.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I don't typically buy a lot of subs but I did flip some round solo 12s for a $150 profit. I typically avoid subs (or just don't see many decent ones that pop up around here). I'm still wowed by the USA400 for $20. 

Sometimes I wonder if it's bad to pick things to flip for profit but it's really the only way I can fund my system or my CXL addiction so it is what it is...


----------



## SaturnSL1

Ain't nothing wrong with flipping something. If someone is willing to pay your price they are welcome to buy it.

lol Yeah it's an insane deal huh? Whats funny is she let me know who's boss the day I tried to install it. I had power to it, RCAs plugged in, everything was fine until I tried to screw down the speaker wire. I touched the screwdriver to the screw and got a huge spark, along with crazy loud static through my speakers, then I got a horrible melted wire smell that seemed to come from the drivers side door.

Turns out the terminal on the USA was loose and when I pushed down on it, it arced and sent some kind of bad signal all the way up to my head unit and blew my RCA output on my old Pioneer deck!

First time I ever actually destroyed something during an install lol. Had me scratching my head for a minute too.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Yeah, flipping is all that's allowed me to pick up my last several pieces (a few of which will make it into my install) so I'll continue doing it in order to keep accumulating. I'm at 8 Arc CXLs and I always want more..lol

Jesus @ the arc. That suuuuucks.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Dang, that's quite a collection. You should do a real big install with all of them! 

And yeah, it sucked but luckily I had another Pioneer to throw in. I was wired up and playing tunes shortly after.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Can you imagine the current draw from two 2050s, a 2100, a 4150, three 2500s, and a 1500DR?! Loooooool

I always hope to find CXLs discarded for nothing--even broken/beaten ones!--but it doesn't seem to happen often. 

Here's hoping we all find some more good deals soon!


----------



## SaturnSL1

Gotta do it big lol!


----------



## SaturnSL1

And yes, lets hope for good deals to find us soon!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I have absolutely no idea why I just bought this. Maybe it was because I respected how it was done. Maybe it was because I felt sorry for him for having his truck bashed up today. I have no idea. What the hell am I going to do with this?!


































































































































-Boston Acoustics 751X 5.25" components
-Alpine 3321 11-band EQ
-Alpine 3528 amplifier
-Alpine 3530 amplifier
-Pair Coustic HT-640 8" subs

What the hell am I going to do with this?!


----------



## SaturnSL1

Get a power supply from either an old computer or just an actual AC to DC power supply and use it as a home system! That thing is nice!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

lol, I should have. I've already got it 90% apart. The Boston Acoustics mids are fragile. Foam surrounds are falling apart. Bummer.


----------



## SaturnSL1

How do the subs look? Shot too?

If anything you got a nice set of Alpine gear out of it!


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

The Coustic subs actually look pretty nice. They feel a bit loose, but that's not too surprising considering the age. The surrounds are okay.


----------



## SaturnSL1

How much did you pay for it?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

$80. The amps look minty.


----------



## SaturnSL1

I would have jumped on it in a heart beat


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

lmao. Now, wtf to do with it....


----------



## SaturnSL1

Flip the amps and the EQ together maybe? Its a matching set right?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

lmao, sadly I think that is the likely fate. I have absolutely no use for them..Too many CXLs already...


----------



## Navy Chief

I have gotten some great deals off of Craigslist.

2 Phoenix Gold MQ-430s, $100 each from the original owner, traded here

2 PPI PC 4100s, $100 each with no plugs from the original owner, in my DD

Coustic XM-6, $40, on the shelf

Alpine 5900 CD Player, BNIB $20, sold for $550 on eBay.

I also got an Alpine 7914 of eBay recently for $30, needs a new display.


----------



## Navy Chief

I almost forgot.

I got a US Acoustics USA-4050 and a USA-2200 for $100

I traded them the next day for a PPI A1200

I picked up another PPI A1200 for $200 for a member here


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Edited my pictures above with everything removed/cleaned. Looks like decent stuff. Holy hell @ the 1988 speakers, lmao.

Damn, Navy..You've cleaned up!


----------



## SaturnSL1

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Edited my pictures above with everything removed/cleaned. Looks like decent stuff. Holy hell @ the 1988 speakers, lmao.
> 
> Damn, Navy..You've cleaned up!


Those Bostons are nice! I'd recone them


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

lol

Where would I even find surrounds?!

I tested them with the DMM and everything measured correctly. 3.9ohm on the mids and 6.3ohm on the tweets.

Edit //

Oh, hot damn!

http://www.simplyspeakers.com/boston-acoustics-speaker-foam-edge-repair-kit-fsk-5.25.html


----------



## spydertune

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I have absolutely no idea why I just bought this.
> 
> -Boston Acoustics 751X 5.25" components
> 
> -Pair Coustic HT-640 8" subs


You might be surprised at the performance of the Bostons. The CFT tweeter is excellent and the system sounds quite nice. That set was the staple of Boston dealers in the 80's.

I've never seen those Coustic's before. When were those new?


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

The Bostons do look well-made, they just need new surrounds. I listed them on eBay to see what kind of interest they draw. They have a $25 shipped bid which nets about $5, lol. If they don't go any higher before Saturday I'll happily pull the auction and fix them up. 

The coustic subs have to be oooooooold. Based on the ages of the rest of the system components I'd bet they're from the late 80s/early 90s. I couldn't find out any info on the google.


----------



## spydertune

KSUWildcatFan said:


> The Bostons do look well-made, they just need new surrounds. I listed them on eBay to see what kind of interest they draw. They have a $25 shipped bid which nets about $5, lol. If they don't go any higher before Saturday I'll happily pull the auction and fix them up.
> 
> The coustic subs have to be oooooooold. Based on the ages of the rest of the system components I'd bet they're from the late 80s/early 90s. I couldn't find out any info on the google.


Did not realize the surrounds were toast. Still, an easy rebuild. 

The Coustics are truly a find. I have no idea how good they are but the "I Want" factor is high.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Yeah, unfortunately the surrounds pretty much crumbled the second I touched them. 

The subs are neat but they're kind of loose. Not really surprising...

I have $25 (shipped) bids on both but if that's as high as they go, I'll probably pass on the $5 profit and just keep them..lol


----------



## spydertune

Car audio in the 80's & 90's was often an outgrowth of a shop's home audio business. They would get customers asking them about it and before long they were installing decks & 2/4 speakers. Then the cars got harder to integrate gear into and "competition" became the business. The home audio shops scaled back to what they originally did and the car audio gear they had left over often went into the basement and essentially forgotten. I've been lucky a few times at former ADS, Alpine, Boston, & other original brand dealers that did this.


----------



## spydertune

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the surrounds pretty much crumbled the second I touched them.
> 
> The subs are neat but they're kind of loose. Not really surprising...
> 
> I have $25 (shipped) bids on both but if that's as high as they go, I'll probably pass on the $5 profit and just keep them..lol


The more I look at them, the more familiar they are. I think they were a re-labeled home audio driver and would may work well in a small sealed-enclosure. Where were they made or does it say?


----------



## spydertune

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Oh, hot damn!
> 
> Boston Acoustics Speaker Foam Edge Repair Kit, 5-1/4" HD5, 350, Voyager Pro, FSK-5.25


They note that the surround fits the C700, that's good! That was an infinite baffle design like the 751 and will be stiff enough for a car door install.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

The Coustic subs say made in Taiwan.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Sorry, I meant to add more than that. They say "4 OHM SUBWOOFER HT-640 MADE IN TAIWAN".

And I just tested the cone again and the more I think about it, the more I feel that they are like midbass drivers than "subs", per se. They don't feel loose, they just don't feel like what I'm used to when I'm pushing on the cone of a subwoofer. Kind of hard to explain, I guess.


----------



## SaturnSL1

They could just be really old and tired dude. I have two 12s from some big MCS towers made in 1977 and they are loose as hell. They still thump but they are in need of new soft parts soon.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

That was what I thought at first, but looking at the surrounds, they just aren't big enough to support that much Xmax in the first place. They don't feel loose, they just don't feel like subs. They have the feel of a midbass. Wish I could find out some more information on them!

Making it even weirder, they measure 7" from the edges of the surround. They're 8" from the edges of the basket. Is it a 7" or an 8"?!


----------



## Gpgtp

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Lol. Probably my best score recently was the SI Mag V4 that I got for $75. He asked for $50+shipping and I just told him I'd send him $75 to get it down the road.


So he was asking exactly what i told you it was worth. And you cried about it. Interesting.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

No, he was selling it as a package with a form-fitted box and amp. He had no idea what the sub was and asked $50 for it. That in no way means it's a "$50 sub." Just like the guy above with the US Amps USA400 for $20 was in no way a "$20 amp." You are, however, still an idiot. Put your boner for SI back in your pants and let it go. Get a job or something.


----------



## spydertune

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Sorry, I meant to add more than that. They say "4 OHM SUBWOOFER HT-640 MADE IN TAIWAN".
> 
> And I just tested the cone again and the more I think about it, the more I feel that they are like midbass drivers than "subs", per se. They don't feel loose, they just don't feel like what I'm used to when I'm pushing on the cone of a subwoofer. Kind of hard to explain, I guess.


They move easily but don't feel uncontrolled or worn out while a "normal" sub has a fair amount of resistance when pushing in the cone, is that it?

I could not find my later _Audio_ magazine car audio buying guides. Coustic had no listings in '83 or '84. I've got from '85 to mid 90's somewhere else. Hopefully they will be in there, very curious what the retailed for. I'd bet a fair amount. The Taiwanese made some great drivers from that period. Their tweeters we not so hot but cone drivers were quite good. Same for Korea. In any case they are cool. Hopefully someone will remember more about them. I just never knew Coustic dealt in product like that, good for them.


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Yeah, they just don't feel like "subs" to me. The suspension doesn't feel worn, it just feels like I would expect a conventional mid-woofer to feel. They're definitely...interesting.


----------



## aaron7

Side of the road; free. Works fine with no damage at all except a little paper peel on the outer rim 

Box weighs 50lbs easy _without_ the sub :laugh2:


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

You need some bitchin' old-school alpine amps to go with it. Hint hint.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Damn that sub is sweet


----------



## F1Audio

Ha! When i was going and uneducated, my friend put 2 alpine 12s on layaway at the audio store. When he came to pay them off and pick them up, they had sold out of the subs he bought and gave him the bass200 subs instead. He thought he got a deal. I later realized that the original subs we looked at were the 6012ex model. Did he get duped?


----------



## DAT

Got this today, gonna throw it up on EBAY next week if not sooner..

PG ZX600TI

in original box, manual, birth certificate, and all


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

Oooh, nice!

I tried out my 751X comps running off of a PG Z450, using the xovers, and the tweets sounded extremely harsh. Is that because they're a) messed up, b) running freeair, or c) junk to begin with? I'm just trying to figure out if I should bother spending $25 putting new surrounds on the Mids or not. 

-Jordan


----------



## DAT

KSUWildcatFan said:


> Oooh, nice!
> 
> I tried out my 751X comps running off of a PG Z450, using the xovers, and the tweets sounded extremely harsh. Is that because they're a) messed up, b) running freeair, or c) junk to begin with? I'm just trying to figure out if I should bother spending $25 putting new surrounds on the Mids or not.
> 
> -Jordan


These ZX series are extremely nice sounding....


----------



## KSUWildcatFan

I ended up tossing my ZX450 on eBay because I didn't want to have to do a cap replacement (and because I already have plenty of amps I don't use). I'm a bit sad it's got a bid but I'll take the $150 (or more if it gets more bids tonight) and will probably buy more CXLs...lol


----------



## Yankeesound

Great thread here, did I ever tell you about the time I paid $80 bucks for two McIntosh MC425's. I have scored soo much stuff off CL it aint even funny. I check it everyday. My latest is a chrome JL 300/4.

Heres a pic of those two Mac's









This is not OLD School, but just picked this up for $100, nice and Minty to go with my 500/5 in chrome


----------



## aaron7

Way back I found a guy selling a pile of 'old car audio stuff' for $50. Was just a blurry pic but I saw amps so I went! There were a bunch of random crossovers and such but the crown jewels were a pair of Audison amps... old school stuff. Nothing like what they sell now! This was before I knew what they were but was pleased to get a few hundred out of them on ebay. I love craigslist!!


----------



## zener

Just found a Nakamichi PA300ii for $35, works great with my front 6" setup.

Still hunting for that ultimate deal...


----------



## Yankeesound

Well Gonna bump this thread, just saw an ad in Latham, NY (I live about 156miles away) I make plans to go get the stuff. My woman is like thats too far, blah blah, blah, but she knew if i like something I am gonna get it no matter what so on to the pics.

























Whats not pictured is two 10's protech woofers in a slanted box and assorted wiring/fuse holders (not that great of a condition but pretty decent. So what did I pay for this entire bundle. Well 85 bucks plus 50 for gas, LOL Enjoy


----------



## Yankeesound

Forgot to mention, I picked up a Cerwin Vega Stroker 12D4 needing recone for 75 bucks, gotta love CL


----------



## aaron7

Awesome finds! I love double-DIN stuff haha

Just had two amps traded in at the shop. Both work great but aren't anything special. Got the pair for $50.

Sony XM-1652Z
Alpine MRV-F340


----------



## Yankeesound

^^^ nothing too special about the sony, but shoot for 50 bucks, i would buy them too lol


----------



## bfd1210

10" Rockford Fosgate HX2 These were new in the box manufacture date was 8/16/2000


----------



## Candisa

I've done some nice deals in the past, just because it was stuff being sold for very little money, most of it being worth a bit more...
Sold most of it again, since it wasn't stuff I really needed...

Haven't been all too lucky with stuff I really needed: always paid the regular price...
Untill recently: I needed a Genesis Dual Mono or Miniblock, or a package of other amps that can replace 2 Dual Mono's and a Compact Four, and can be mounted in a row of maximum 36" long...

A friend of mine was selling some oldskool Soundstream Reference amps: a pair of 300's and a pair of 200's... 
I wasn't exactly sure how it would match the rest of my install sound-wise and how it would look together with a row of 3 Genesis Dual Mono's, so I still doubted about getting a Dual Mono or Miniblock anyways...

Untill that friend told me he could lower the price he was asking by more than 25%, and it was already a good price to start with!

So, I've finally done a great deal on something I can actually use!









By the way, I was lieing at the beginning of this post: I did buy something I could use before for a very nice price, and I'm lucky I still have it, since it matches those SS Ref amps nicely: a pair of Soundstream Reference SS8's!

Isabelle


----------



## Navy Chief

Yankeesound said:


> Well Gonna bump this thread, just saw an ad in Latham, NY (I live about 156miles away) I make plans to go get the stuff. My woman is like thats too far, blah blah, blah, but she knew if i like something I am gonna get it no matter what so on to the pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Whats not pictured is two 10's protech woofers in a slanted box and assorted wiring/fuse holders (not that great of a condition but pretty decent. So what did I pay for this entire bundle. Well 85 bucks plus 50 for gas, LOL Enjoy


I have some Pro Tech 10s and some 12s out in the garage. Do you know what model they are, I may have some data on them.


----------



## Yankeesound

Navy Chief said:


> I have some Pro Tech 10s and some 12s out in the garage. Do you know what model they are, I may have some data on them.


Not sure it says 4ohms, lol thats all i can remember. Well I just tested the woofers out on sunday and they did not sound too good. they really need a nice recone to be really worth it so i gave it away to my brother, lol


----------



## sqshoestring

I just found a guy with a ADS PH15 I can have for $50, but its really dusty. Some scratches and stuff but not that bad, mostly looks like stuff was sitting on top of it and all the dirt is on top of it. The din patch cable comes with but needs two new ends out of the six. Not sure it works even so said I would think about it. I bet this thing has been sitting for ten years minimum by the looks of it. But hey some nice ones sold for 125 on epay so is this really a good deal for an unknown and really dirty one. Did say I can bring it back if it didn't work.


----------



## Patriot_tech

I love CL. I'm on it almost everyday. Best deal was 2 coustic amp 360's, an amp 160, rockford series 1 2060, 2 MTX 10's in an old bandpass box, and a profile crossover for $50.

Then again there was the mint D200II and D100 for $50 as well.


----------



## SACRAMANIAC916

KSUWildcatFan said:


> I have absolutely no idea why I just bought this. Maybe it was because I respected how it was done. Maybe it was because I felt sorry for him for having his truck bashed up today. I have no idea. What the hell am I going to do with this?!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -Boston Acoustics 751X 5.25" components
> -Alpine 3321 11-band EQ
> -Alpine 3528 amplifier
> -Alpine 3530 amplifier
> -Pair Coustic HT-640 8" subs
> 
> What the hell am I going to do with this?!


i'll take that eq off your hands.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Off his feet, you mean?


----------



## Kane

just spotted thease beauties!


----------



## aaron7

Cool, what are those subs *Kane*?

'Found' these on ebay for an awesome deal.


----------



## Kane

aaron7 said:


> Cool, what are those subs *Kane*?
> 
> 'Found' these on ebay for an awesome deal.


They are Hollywood Soundlabs


----------



## Spkrboxx

Just picked up this thing at a pawnshop for almost nothing. Still in the box with the plastic on it! Might try to trade it for a A/D/S 8 channel. I have only ever seen 2 of this brand in person.


----------



## Yankeesound

Spkrboxx said:


> Just picked up this thing at a pawnshop for almost nothing. Still in the box with the plastic on it! Might try to trade it for a A/D/S 8 channel. I have only ever seen 2 of this brand in person.


Whats considered almost nothing?


----------



## Spkrboxx

Yankeesound said:


> Whats considered almost nothing?


$40.00

stupid pawnshops...

Also found a Alpine copper chassis 7949 for $60, it was marked down because "The speaker wires are missing". The people working behind the counter had never seen a radio with no internal amp. Too bad it had no RCA output or I would have bought it.


----------



## Yankeesound

holy fudge, you should of gotten it and then flip it here
Good deal man


----------



## Ampman

Got this for $25 it don't look so hot but for that price with only a minor problem that I can fix in about 15 minutes I'd say well worth it


----------



## robert_wrath

Spkrboxx said:


> Just picked up this thing at a pawnshop for almost nothing. Still in the box with the plastic on it! Might try to trade it for a A/D/S 8 channel. I have only ever seen 2 of this brand in person.


Was this part of a 2 piece counterpart amp?


----------



## Ampman

Spkrboxx said:


> Just picked up this thing at a pawnshop for almost nothing. Still in the box with the plastic on it! Might try to trade it for a A/D/S 8 channel. I have only ever seen 2 of this brand in person.


I've never heard of these, looks like a really nice amp. How many watts dose it put out ?


----------



## Reimers

Got this little beauty in the mail today 
100% unused cerwin vega stroker15 d4


----------



## smgreen20

I just post it in the showoff thread, buy got a great deal from CACO. All Clarion, ARX9270, DRX9375R, EQH5100, and a CDC625 shipped to my door for ........








$30. 00
All of it works 100% too.


----------



## Jon225

Reimers said:


> Got this little beauty in the mail today
> 100% unused cerwin vega stroker15 d4
> 
> 
> 
> Great find. Brings back memories of the good ole days.


----------



## SaturnSL1

Bought my first Phoenix Gold item today. It's an Octane R5.0:4 that I found at the pawn shop. It was going for $25 As Is and I was able to grab it for $15.

It has a blown mosfet and a small little resistor that was burnt up. I'll be picking up the parts needed tonight hopefully. Maybe by the end of the night I'll have it working.  I'll get pics too.


Always wanted a Phoenix Gold amp, too bad it isn't like an MS model though.


----------



## srtchris

I'm in I found a wetsounds syn6 for $90bucks and a pg600ti for $25


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I recently typed in newly listed in car audio on ebay and got a Hifonics American Warrior Hawk series in excellent condition for buy it now 25.00 free shipping.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Here is a link with pics

Hifonics Hawk American Warriors Series Car Stereo Amplifier | eBay


----------



## aaron7

Good find. Those Hifonics Hawks usually sell for around $40.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I have no idea what I am going to use it for maybe a pair of tweets?


----------



## aaron7

40w @ 4ohms should be plenty


----------



## BoostedOne

Got a PPI Pro Mos 25 a little while ago at a car show for about 20 bucks 

Two weeks ago I got a Phoenix Gold Sapphire 1.0X from a Value Pawn. I had no idea what it even was since it was made in that era of cute names for model designations instead of something obvious regarding its output like MS250, but the "Made in USA" label piqued my curiosity so I got on Google and got the specs.. After seeing the specs I didn't even haggle on the $14.99 price tag, LOL..

Last week I saw a G&S Designs GS4000 at a Cash America Pawn... Again something I never heard of so I googled it(man I love smart phones, LOL) and saw it had some pretty good reviews.. 1ohm stable in mono. Stainless steel casing.. Seems like it was built like a tank, and I was about to pick it up until I saw the "Made In Korea" label.. Damnit..


----------



## aaron7

You guys are lucky with your cheap pawn shops... places around here sell for more than ebay!


----------



## BoostedOne

Pawn shopping for the stuff is hit or miss. 
Most of it is the usual late model garbage made in the past ten years being sold for 10% less than what it costs new. 
Unless its a brand you would have to be an idiot to not know, of course. The same shop that had the sapphire had a 4 channel Dsm series punch amp. I dont remember what model, maybe a 4x40 or 4x60.. they wanted 140 for it. 
If i had a need for it i guess that was a fair price too though. 

Because of the whole class d craze and creative power ratings that has been going on for so many years that a significant portion of the hobby has never seen what old school power performs like... and therefore to them any amp with smaller than a 300w rating is even too small for tweets lol. 

If a pawn shop had a 900w pos Sony Xplod and a HiFonics Series VI Thor sitting side by side and both for 50 bucks, the Sony will sell faster even though its a piece of crap.





Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robb

BoostedOne said:


> Pawn shopping for the stuff is hit or miss.


Im guessing this was a hit ? 
1 of 25 built in 1993 
Retailed for $3000, 
Made in Canada.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...142400-rare-blade-avanti-vth100-tube-amp.html


----------



## kkritsilas

My find was a PPI PC4400 at a local pawnshow for $25. The one with the chrome top. Specs say 4 X50W @.02% at 4 Ohms. It was missing its plugs (got a new set from eBay). It was marked at $60, but they couldn't test it because of the missing plugs. so I took it as-is. When plugs arrived, I hooked it up, and it works fine. 

Kostas

P.S. Will metal polish take off the scrapes/scratches from the top of the unit (if figure it is chromed, so chrome polish should fix it). It isn't so bad that I really need to do anything, but when I put it back into use, I'd like get it back to its best. Is there a recommended repair shop for these amps?


----------



## BoostedOne

Thanks. Lol. I had to go to Orlando to pick up some material for making panels and i get the email on my phone for your reply... was all set to head back and get to work, now you got the bug set for me to stop at all the pawn shops in the hood on the way back to see if i find anything good. Lol... Wish me luck lol...

On the scratches try never dull

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Yankeesound

Good LUCK, LOL


----------



## BoostedOne

Woo hoo! 
Had a good stop. Orion 250SX and a JBL BP1200.1. This is great. I was planning to build the amp rack panels this evening, even though i don't like the amp I have on my sub that much(Rockford 500X). but it was the only amp i had that put some decent power into 2 4ohm loads for my dvc sub... this jbl should tickle my SA8 perfect!

Wasn't exactly a steal but picked em both for 180 including tax.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## kkritsilas

BoostedOne:

That's great! I am unfamiliar with the JBL (what are the specs?), but I've never known the older JBL stuff to be junk. The Orion speaks for itself.

Kostas


----------



## BoostedOne

Kostas,
The JBL isn't that old(about 2002) but i do recall guys going nuts over them back then. I will know if it was worth it shortly.

First stop was nothing worthwhile. Best thing they had was a massive audio 2000... for 119. Not impressive enough specs for me to go new school on that...

2nd place had a mountain of amps...i passed on a handful of rf a2 series amps. This is where the Orion and JBL came from. One kinda badass amp they had was one of those g4 hcca Orion amps. I think it was a 475? I dunno. It was huge. But they also wanted 500 bones for it....
One more amp there i had to seriously think about was an mtx 225ho. Old school mtx just like a 225hcca. Half ohm stable. Marked at 60 bucks... but i have a few old small high currents i have no use for so i passed.

Stopped at one more place. After that i had to abandon amp hunting while i still have some money left in the bank. But came across one i couldn't pass up. Lanzar Optidrive 2500. This is a beast. Basically the same as a 2250sx! After going back and forth she said 150 including tax and i said SOLD! Lol











Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robb

Picked this super small amp up today for $5. Works and sounds great too !
Panasonic M302 
Smallest amp Ive ever seen. Fits in your hand !
Anyone know its year ?

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5587/15209273422_4bbbe42bbf_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5583/15209660855_dc9c65d2f4_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5581/15206604381_05159f5aa8_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5560/15022871559_b2a862506e_b.jpg

https://farm6.staticflickr.com/5576/15206605971_4b2994286d_b.jpg


----------



## BoostedOne

Wow. I never seen one of those but was curious enough to Google. Looks like 1991, 12x2 rms.
If you have a use for something like that, it should sound great and last a long time. Matsushita made pretty good stuff quality wise, mainly home.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## robert_wrath

BoostedOne said:


> Wow. I never seen one of those but was curious enough to Google. Looks like 1991, 12x2 rms.
> If you have a use for something like that, it should sound great and last a long time. *Matsushita made pretty good stuff quality wise, mainly home.*


That's to be expected from Panasonic. After all, the company's first passion were speakers.


----------



## Ampman

robert_wrath said:


> That's to be expected from Panasonic. After all, the company's first passion were speakers.


They made some pertty nice car CD players as well. A friend had just a basic unit he didn't give a lot for it and the thing never skipped no matter if he ran over big pot holes and would play some of the worst scratched up CD's i ever seen. I had a real nice Sony that skipped if you just looked it wrong


----------



## JayinMI

smgreen20 said:


> I just post it in the showoff thread, buy got a great deal from CACO. All Clarion, ARX9270, DRX9375R, EQH5100, and a CDC625 shipped to my door for ........
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> $30. 00
> All of it works 100% too.


Back in the Mid 90's I had an ARX-9170 (and after going through like 3 of those, ended up with 2 more ARX-9270's) with the EQ-5100 and a CDC-605 (IIRC) CD Changer. I went through like 5 CD changers before I finally gave up on Clarion. When it worked, it was a cool setup. We called those the "Pig Race" radios.

Jay


----------



## JayinMI

Some of the Best deals I ever got:

Soundstream Reference 200s...$10 8.5/10 condition. Customer thought it didn't work. It sat around for about 10 years before I even tested it, and then I realized it was in high-current mode when I tried to bench test it on a 4 ohm speaker...worked fine.

I got 3 JL 10w0's for free, one was bad, 2 had broken tinsels at the terminals. I soldered some wire "extensions" on and they worked fine.

Recently picked up 2 Sony Mobile ES XM-2100g's for $165 total...not an AMAZING deal, but pretty good. Got a 5046 to go with them for $135 shipped.

Got an older Sony XM-4040 for $40. (Love these amps, I've had several)

Had a customer come in to a shop in like 94, needed to sell his Tbird. Wanted the equipment out, but didn't want to pay for it, so he told us we could have it if we pulled it. My Rookie and I split it up...I got an Audiocontrol ESP-2 and Epicenter, he got an EQQ. We paid $25 between the two of us for a "garage check" so the car had reason to be in the garage.

I had ordered some stuff from Kicker in 94-ish and got a bunch of stuff for a buddy of mine. 4 S12d4's, 4 sets of ND25a's, 4 sets of Resolution 4" mids, etc...fast forward to 2007...I was still running 5.25" resolutions in kicks in my pickup, when one finally went belly up. I called my buddy to see if he happened to have any of that stuff left. He GAVE me a BNIB pair of the 4" resolutions...had to cut the yellowed scotch tape off to open the box.

Had a customer give me a working Pioneer DEH-P6500 (the fuse on the back was blown. It was in his GF's car and he was getting her a new radio. I told him about the fuse, but he said I could have it anyway...it's in my GF's beater...sometimes the volume knob doesn't work (but it has a remote) and sometimes the display blinks out for a short period of time) but it mostly works fine. Made my own aux in cable for free too.

Jay


----------



## BoostedOne

Ampman said:


> I had a real nice Sony that skipped if you just looked it wrong


Lol i think they were always that way lol. To me it seems, Sony was great stuff in the tape deck era. When cd's became the norm for the better than average(i couldn't afford cd until late 90s) in the late 80's and early 90's the Sony seemed to keep the quality up, however even mounted perfectly with a backstrap and all they would skip like mad with any bass or bumps. Sound quality, build quality, long lasting, all top notch, they just skipped horribly. If you wanted a Sony head unit and CD, you pretty much had to do a changer and put a lot of effort into mounting it...
Unfortunately by the time Sony came out with something that didnt skip, they already introduced the Xplode crap. That stuff was junk then, it was junk 10 years ago, and its junk today. The bigger unfortunate thing is if i remember right, xplode was their cheapie line but they still sold the decent stuff, but only for a few years and after a while it was all Xplode stuff....

Funny thing. On Craigslist around here some guy is selling a pretty custom amp rack with 2 Xplode amps. From what i remember its a beautiful rack... for xplode amps. 



Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Robb

Someone said old skool ?

This is old skool heaven ! Just 30 minutes from me !

MUST WATCH

NIB Vintage Audio - World's Largest Collection - YouTube


----------



## Thrill_House

Robb said:


> Someone said old skool ?
> 
> This is old skool heaven ! Just 30 minutes from me !
> 
> MUST WATCH
> 
> NIB Vintage Audio - World's Largest Collection - YouTube


Wait, this is in Ontario! Where exactly, and do you know the whole story behind it???


----------



## Robb

Thrill_House said:


> Wait, this is in Ontario! Where exactly, and do you know the whole story behind it???


The owner Gyula "Julius" Herda, of Oshawa Stereo here in Canada died as a result of a car accident last year.
Herda Gyula Julius | lifenews.ca

His extensive, largely NIB, inventory was being sold . I think through a family friend. 

They are selling on 4 ebay accounts !

sahand0 | eBay

stereoparts | eBay

marantzparts | eBay

audio parts | eBay

I bought a vintage Pioneer dealer sign from them brand new.


----------



## Thrill_House

im guessing this is the guy who bought all that stuff http://stores.ebay.ca/soundfromthepast


----------



## Ampman

WOW!!! Now that's a lot of old school stuff!! I can't believe all the different parts and accessories they have


----------



## Ampman

BoostedOne said:


> Lol i think they were always that way lol. To me it seems, Sony was great stuff in the tape deck era. When cd's became the norm for the better than average(i couldn't afford cd until late 90s) in the late 80's and early 90's the Sony seemed to keep the quality up, however even mounted perfectly with a backstrap and all they would skip like mad with any bass or bumps. Sound quality, build quality, long lasting, all top notch, they just skipped horribly. If you wanted a Sony head unit and CD, you pretty much had to do a changer and put a lot of effort into mounting it...
> Unfortunately by the time Sony came out with something that didnt skip, they already introduced the Xplode crap. That stuff was junk then, it was junk 10 years ago, and its junk today. The bigger unfortunate thing is if i remember right, xplode was their cheapie line but they still sold the decent stuff, but only for a few years and after a while it was all Xplode stuff....
> 
> Funny thing. On Craigslist around here some guy is selling a pretty custom amp rack with 2 Xplode amps. From what i remember its a beautiful rack... for xplode amps.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


I've always liked Sony's tape decks I would always buy them instead of their CD players, I've got one in my vehicle now A Sony XR-C900 and so far has been a good one.


----------



## Thrill_House

I still dont understand why he had such a large volume of NOS stuff, like did he have all this stuff since it was brand new or did he aquire it over time?


----------



## BoostedOne

Thrill_House said:


> I still dont understand why he had such a large volume of NOS stuff, like did he have all this stuff since it was brand new or did he aquire it over time?


Me either. It baffles me where it could have come from. Like if they ordered it as new stock, i would sure hope this place is the size of atleast a Crutchfield where the left overs pale in comparison to the amount that was sold. If its a local store, that's just horrible business practices... and to hang on to it storing it for so many years is just crazy. Yeah he has some stuff thats probably worth a small fortune but what is a mid 80's JVC tape deck worth even new in the box? If he has 30 of them that probably covers everyone in the nothern hemisphere who wants to pay more than 50 bucks... 

I wonder if it was stuff bought for pennies on the dollar as discontinued overstock?

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## aaron7

And DVD players, surround receivers... he even said it only had closed a year ago. Lots of awesome stuff, yeah, but lots of filler too.


----------



## BoostedOne

Ampman said:


> I've always liked Sony's tape decks I would always buy them instead of their CD players, I've got one in my vehicle now A Sony XR-C900 and so far has been a good one.


Yeah Sony made real good stuff as long as it wasn't Xplod or had a cd player. My big brother had Sony stuff because my dad loved Sony so much. I was a Kenwood lover from the time i got my first deck, probably in 1990 at 15 i bought a krc-9900 from a neighbor for like 20 dollars. It was a 1985 or so model 2 shaft but man it was AWESOME. I have no idea what it cost new but it must have been a fortune because it had features that even in the mid 90's cost a fortune. Full logic controls..no big spring loaded buttons. Music search so it would skip songs then stop. Dolby B, Dolby C and i think it had dbx noise reduction. Motorized feed and eject. The face plate had illuminated rings around the shafts. It also had no internal amp. Just a front and rear din cable. That was the only thing frustrating, the 20 dollar din adapters that would in time fail and get scratchy. I dont remember what ever happened to it but i used it many years. Followed it with 4 more Kenwoods of unknown model names. My second to last Kenwood was a real nice Xcelon in 1999 that flipped the faceplate around backwards and looked like a blank black plastic plate from the outside of the vehicle. Ironically it was stolen out of my truck on a work related trip to Houston in 2003. At that time i decided to experiment with Alpine and i have been die hard Alpine since. One exception was mud truck needed a head unit in 2006 or so and i got another Xcelon. Its still in there but hasn't had the face plate on it since 2008 or 2009.

Sent from my MB865 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## starboy869

Robb said:


> Someone said old skool ?
> 
> This is old skool heaven ! Just 30 minutes from me !
> 
> MUST WATCH
> 
> NIB Vintage Audio - World's Largest Collection - YouTube



the guy is asking a mint. good luck with selling medium level old school stuff.


----------



## starboy869

Pioneer CS-44G Vintage Speakers Pair Of Speaker System NEW | eBay

i almost jizzed

and then i saw these

http://www.ebay.ca/itm/PIONEER-CS-4...05?pt=Speakers_Subwoofers&hash=item3f18a932bd 

baby I'm done.


----------



## Darth SQ

starboy869 said:


> Pioneer CS-44G Vintage Speakers Pair Of Speaker System NEW | eBay
> 
> i almost jizzed
> 
> and then i saw these
> 
> PIONEER CS-405 Vintage 3-Way Speakers Pair Of Speaker System NEW | eBay
> 
> baby I'm done.


Now that's a trip down memory lane.
BNIB as well! 


Bret
PPI-ART COLLECTOR


----------



## robert_wrath

Robb said:


> Someone said old skool ?
> 
> This is old skool heaven ! Just 30 minutes from me !
> 
> MUST WATCH
> 
> NIB Vintage Audio - World's Largest Collection - YouTube


He's gonna have a difficult time moving all this equipment. Majority of it are SKU's from the mid to late 1990's. I recall selling over half of it thru my 13 yrs. career in retail electronics.


----------



## gckless

Picked this up in Japan before I left. BNIB, still smells new inside. 



















Next to my DC 5.0k:









Sorry for the crappy pics, I'm mobile and haven't gotten ahold of my Nikon yet. This may be for sale shortly.


----------



## gckless

Also snagged this guy from Japan for relatively cheap. Again, BNIB.


----------



## gckless

Got some better pics of this guy:

USAudio US-2150V:










































































Apparently it's pretty rare.


----------



## robert_wrath

gckless said:


> Got some better pics of this guy:
> 
> USAudio US-2150V:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Apparently it's pretty rare.


Where did you find this puppy?


----------



## gckless

robert_wrath said:


> Where did you find this puppy?


Okinawa. Got it right before I left. I miss that place.

Actually, I still have a contact that can get another BNIB.


----------



## Ampman

PPI 2150M Got this one as a fixer upper, an easy fix but will haft to wait until later on got other projects going at the moment, Didn't have the bottom cover or end plates but I've got some for it, its in fair condition letter are not so good but won't hurt its performance.


----------



## Robb

Dropped into an old skool stereo shop recently here in Toronto called Stereo king. They had all kinds of new old stock car amps, telephones and some stereo equipment.
Picked up a new old stock Mitsubishi CVX-3 amplifier, Made in Japan, fresh from 1986 :laugh:
Paid only $40 for it. 

Here's the catalog from 1986. 
Mitsubishi Car Stereo Catalog 1986 | eBay

Some pics:


----------



## SaturnSL1

OMG that Mitsubishi and the USAudio are so sweet!


----------



## Kane

gckless said:


> Also snagged this guy from Japan for relatively cheap. Again, BNIB.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would love to have this amp.... i ran 2 of these and a z400 years ago!


----------



## dratunes

Ive got a lead on a pair of Sony xm 2100g amps. these as good as the ES line?


----------



## 49konvict

Got a rf 100z2 for free from my boss and he also thru in a bnib coustic xm-1

Just got two sony xm-3020s circa 92 for 33 bucks.

I would post pics but I'm to lazy to post pics on my phone.


----------



## CDT FAN

robert_wrath said:


> That's to be expected from Panasonic. After all, the company's first passion were speakers.


They made some other nice things too. Don't forget about the SA-1000. My dream reciever when I was a kid.

330 WPC


----------



## SaturnSL1

I saw a sub box on the side of the road and grabbed it quick as ****. Had a minty Clarion WQ2510D and a really nice old school JBL GT100 that is seized up 

Already sold the Clarion for $40 though  Free money and a nice JBL paperweight found on the side of the road, can't hate that


----------



## braveliltoaster

Picked up a coustic XM-7 from some guy on craigslist, gets hot when its hooked up but hey, 5 bucks! 

Not exactly sure where to get a crossover repaired though


----------



## ZombieHunter85

On ebay the other day I know this sounds hard to believe to me, I won the auction on a BRAND NEW IN BOX PLANET AUDIO HVT 75watt 2 channel Tube Amplifer, for only $180.00 and that included shipping!!!! I will post pics of it soon, still in the wrap with all the manuals , also there are still some used ones on there for 200 bucks! This sounds like a steal to me, not sure why no one is buying them.


----------



## aaron7

Yeah saw that. There are two used ones for around $200 up on there but NIB for less than that? Awesome!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I know it has been one of my dream amplifiers for a very long long time, I missed the chance to get one for 150 10 years ago now I got one!! Also got a Clarion to go along with my other Clarion babies, APA 4180? I will have to double check the model number, but its the biggest 4 channel that came out, and its a PRO AUDIO one!!! I got as parts on ebay because of its age for under 40 shipped!! It works 100% and is in my daily driver right now! gotta love it.


----------



## Ampman

Have mercy that is a steal WOW!!!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

I know now I have APA4120 APA4140 APA4160 x2 and one APA2100 I could be a little off on the model numbers lol that's sad I love them and use one everyday but can't remember the model numbers to save my life.


----------



## Ampman

I would luv to get my hands on a milbert tube amp. Their just too costly for me though, but if I can ever run across one needing repair at a price that I can afford better believe I'm jumping all over that thing. I've always wondered how one of those would sound it being all tube for the signal path. Guess I can dream


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Probably warm with a slight hollow sound would sound great if playing off of vinyl I bet!


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Only thing that sucks, now I have to buy some real good components to do the amp justice I do have a set of pre 2003 Memphis M class components wonder if they are good enough.


----------



## Ampman

I would think so, they make pertty decent stuff.


----------



## smgreen20

ZombieHunter85 said:


> I know it has been one of my dream amplifiers for a very long long time, I missed the chance to get one for 150 10 years ago now I got one!! Also got a Clarion to go along with my other Clarion babies, APA 4180? I will have to double check the model number, but its the biggest 4 channel that came out, and its a PRO AUDIO one!!! I got as parts on ebay because of its age for under 40 shipped!! It works 100% and is in my daily driver right now! gotta love it.


So it's you that I'm going head to head with on some of these clarion items? Lol.
Just to note, the 4160 wasn't their biggest amp for that time frame, the 4400 was. For those lines I have a 4160 and a 4200.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Yep that's me! lol I remember I posted pics of some of my collection for you to see at one point, do you have the 7 band EQ from that time period? the one with the orange dot lights that dance to the music? I have 2 working and one non.


----------



## smgreen20

The 72EQ? No I don't. There's been one on eBay off and on for the past month. Seller just wants to much for me to warrant the cost.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

Yeah I saw that he wants 80 bucks, that's worth it to me, but I got one for 25, one for 40 and one for 30, two work one doesn't it lights up fine, but there is no output through the RCA's


----------



## ZombieHunter85

smgreen20 said:


> So it's you that I'm going head to head with on some of these clarion items? Lol.
> Just to note, the 4160 wasn't their biggest amp for that time frame, the 4400 was. For those lines I have a 4160 and a 4200.


I double checked in my car it is a APA4201 4 channel and the thing is huge!


----------



## smgreen20

Yes they are, my 4200 is far from anything small.


----------



## ZombieHunter85

If you don't mind me asking are you running any of your Clarion's? If so what you got on them?


----------



## 916pat

I just came across a crutchfield cr2x30 in excellent condition. Really cool amp that I don't need, but had to grab it. Anyone know a estimated value?


----------



## smgreen20

No I'm not using any of them currently. The only one I've actually ran was the 4160.
Had a set of phoenix gold Sapphire series 6 1/2'' comps on the front 2 channels and 2 phoenix gold XS104's @ 2 ohms bridged to chs 3/4. Never got hot, never shut off. One of the best amps I've ever had.


----------



## vwdave

Ill play. I got my hands on this PG ZPA0.5 a few months ago for $100. It wasnt in this condition when I got it. I had to get a new plexi window made, repainted it, re-capped it, and upgraded the fets and their resistors (2 were blown). While it was apart I replaced all thermal grease and cleaned everything.


Someone had previously done a repair...can you see where they did it? I tried to clean it up but didnt want to futher damage the board. the rest of those solder points are from me.


Here are my solder points for the caps


and caps:


and more amp porn:


----------



## smgreen20

Nice restoration on the amp. I love those amps. I miss mine a bit. Had both a 0.3 and a 0.5, both in white. Strong amps.


----------



## vwdave

thanks. Still trying to decide if I want to use it in my install or sell it. I could probably get close to $500 for it, but with its cost plus my cost in parts im almost $300 into it.

BTW ive been watching this thread...some great deals. I dont see too many good deals out here in LA, but thats probably because of the huge population, lots of people to jump on greats deals really fast.


----------

